# Share your free Falcon patches here



## R. Naroth (Oct 24, 2021)

I'll start.
This is my first Falcon patch, just trying to find my way into this very powerful synth. Even tried a custom info panel image..  
View attachment falcon-bells-pad.mp3


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 25, 2021)

R. Naroth said:


> I'll start.
> This is my first Falcon patch, just trying to find my way into this very powerful synth. Even tried a custom info panel image..
> View attachment falcon-bells-pad.mp3


Beautiful! Thank you.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 26, 2021)

Here's one of mine. The first one I made from Init without using samples. I call it 'Saw and Sine with Arp Feedback on Mod Wheel'. Catchy, don't you think? The art, if it loads okay, is mine and for convenience I am calling it 'Red Sky'. CC0, naturally.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 27, 2021)

Nunecho.


----------



## R. Naroth (Oct 27, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> Nunecho.


Nunecho is almost a one note soundtrack..  it stands quite well by itself. Saw and Sine is nice and very dark. The red sky graphic loads fine and looks fantastic. Your own work? Wow.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 28, 2021)

liquidlino said:


> This is lovely! I took the liberty of adding some more modulations and FX to it, and came up with the attached - I was really focussing on the bottom end of the keyboard, bringing out that lovely timbre.


Great idea. I was mostly using @R. Naroth's patch for higher sounds. What I love about it is that it doesn't clog up the frequencies so that it will cut through a mix and not need heavy EQ-ing. That and the fact that it is beautiful and evocative.

I tend towards extremes and excess, possibly because my hearing for some frequencies is not great, or possibly because I'm just that metal 

@liquidlino, I'll check out your patches later when I have time. I'm looking forward to it. I could spend the rest of my life in Falcon on other people's patches, just playing around and enjoying the sounds.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 28, 2021)

liquidlino said:


> I agree! I literally haven't opened another synth since buying falcon other than to copy patches across for learning reasons. I love the workflow and endless modulation, oscillator, filters, FX. And everything always sounds great. I don't think I've made a sound yet and not liked it. There's quite a few wish list synths gone on sale recently, but I don't think I will buy any of them, as I can't see that I want to bother learning a less capable synths workflow.


I think I'll always have room for other synths as they do have different characters. But I really pretty much stopped learning them since getting into Falcon. I do have my eye on a couple of physical modelling synths in case they go on sale; and Bazille is perennially on my wish list.

On Falcon I did manage to make a sound with virtually no attack transients and an extremely dull sustain that I think many would regard as bad. I still quite liked it and I wish I'd saved it now!


----------



## R. Naroth (Oct 28, 2021)

liquidlino said:


> Here's a few of mine so far. Can only share ones without samples, as the samples in my patches are from commercial sample packs, so I don't think I can share them in their raw state (not used in a song). Still learning this synth, but it's so flexible and bottomless I'm sure I'll never run out of things to learn.


Really nice set of varied sounds, @liquidlino. Thanks for sharing, seems like a lot of time was spent creating some of them. Oh, and I really loved what you did with my bells and pad sound. It sound more pro now. Lots of new things to learn from. Keep them coming.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 31, 2021)

liquidlino said:


> This is lovely! I took the liberty of adding some more modulations and FX to it, and came up with the attached - I was really focussing on the bottom end of the keyboard, bringing out that lovely timbre.


This is a great big, noisy version! Very nice!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 31, 2021)

liquidlino said:


> Here's a few of mine so far. Can only share ones without samples, as the samples in my patches are from commercial sample packs, so I don't think I can share them in their raw state (not used in a song). Still learning this synth, but it's so flexible and bottomless I'm sure I'll never run out of things to learn.


Marvellous! You are very generous to share so much goodness with us! Lovely and usable sounds!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 31, 2021)

Hallowe'en takes us into liminal space, where time is not what it was, and you can find yourself stepping backwards as easily as forwards. So, I have here a nice little patch featuring nuns singing, feedback screaming and wolves howling. You know, for kids!

It wouldn't upload, possibly because it it too big (I've included the whole of the nuns' song so you can change the sample start and end points), so I've attached a google drive link where you can download it. 

I've set the sound very quiet because if you dial up the Mix with the Feedback set in certain places, it can get very hard on your speakers/ears. You may want to adjust this. Also, I have not CC assigned the Macro controls, but you'd want to do this if you were going to record with it. You may also consider putting some LFO modulation on the Comb. I prefer to control it by hand.

The nuns' song was in B, hence the name. And so the sample is set to B3 so that it plays in the key of whatever note you play. 

Everything is CC0/Public Domain, including my art. (You can easily do this sort of picture with a photo taken on your phone and the free GIMP software.)


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 10, 2021)

Bee Still. It isn't.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 10, 2021)

liquidlino said:


> Nice just had a nice jam with that, very mellow.


Thank you. I was quite happy with it at first. It's nice to adjust the filters, the gain on one of the sounds, and the unison whilst playing, too. I had a lot of fun combining it with Nunecho at a lower volume and controlling the comb while I played.

The Wave Sequencer is a lot of fun. I don't think it has quite the range of options of the Rain Sequencer, but it is a good tool for sure.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 11, 2021)

liquidlino said:


> View attachment BA - Serious Donk.mp3


Oh, I do love a good bit of boop-beep-b-beep! Especially with an analogue character and hint of fuzz. @Pier might like this sort of thing.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 11, 2021)

liquidlino said:


> View attachment BA - Serious Donk.mp3


That is a heck of a lot of fun to play, riding the parameters on the Info page.


----------



## Pier (Nov 11, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> @Pier might like this sort of thing.


I do!


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 11, 2021)

Wasn’t that a three disc album by The Clash?


----------



## Pier (Nov 11, 2021)

liquidlino said:


> I'm sure if I say falconista enough times it'll catch on


It does have a nice ring to it


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 11, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Wasn’t that a three disc album by The Clash?



I'm guessing the answer isn't no. Am I right?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 11, 2021)

liquidlino said:


> Mr Pier can now play this for himself, as he is now a falconista. (I'm sure if I say falconista enough times it'll catch on).


It will catch on. You just have to ask the universe for it and soon everyone will be saying falconista. Or, at any rate, they'll say something to you beginning with 'F...'


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 11, 2021)

Pier said:


> It does have a nice ring to it


So, you bought Falcon. I'm guess you found a good deal somewhere without any expansion packs or vouchers for expansion packs...

While a @Pier original Falcon expansion pack would be lovely; you could always, just for fun, process some of your Zebra sounds through IRCAM and feed them back into Zebra as samples and sell it as an updated expansion for Zebra. Who needs microphones for samples when you have other synths anyway?

Why am I giving away my business plans...?


----------



## Pier (Nov 11, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> So, you bought Falcon. I'm guess you found a good deal somewhere without any expansion packs or vouchers for expansion packs...


Indeed!






The bird has landed!


I was going to wait until BF for the 30% discount (so aprox $240) but found a good deal on Knobcloud for $150. Since I don't have much interest in the $100 voucher I went with it. I just installed it some 30 mins ago and have been listening to the factory presets. And yeah, the factory presets...




vi-control.net


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 11, 2021)

liquidlino said:


> I know! We should get Serum, download all the pro packs, sample them, put them in Falcon and sell as a soundbank... Hmm... I can't see any legal issues with this totally legit business plan.


Yes, you'll definitely need to make the initial patches from, well, Init; or whatever Serum has...


----------



## cedricm (Nov 15, 2021)

liquidlino said:


> Here's a few of mine so far. Can only share ones without samples, as the samples in my patches are from commercial sample packs, so I don't think I can share them in their raw state (not used in a song). Still learning this synth, but it's so flexible and bottomless I'm sure I'll never run out of things to learn.


Impending doom isn't working for me:


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 15, 2021)

liquidlino said:


> Ah sorry about that, I shouldn't have included it - didn't think I included any patches that needed samples. Undoubtedly that has a treated commercial sample in that wav file, so I can't supply it for free.


What was the sample? If we have it, we could slot it in. Or a near equivalent.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 7, 2021)

Bee Bass Aah.

A nice cheery patch. The samples are public domain.


----------



## Tralen (Dec 8, 2021)

I don't even have Falcon, but this thread is amazing.


----------



## Tralen (Dec 8, 2021)

liquidlino said:


> What do you like about the thread? What would you like more of?


I really like the sounds you guys are creating and posting.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 9, 2021)

Tralen said:


> I really like the sounds you guys are creating and posting.


What's your synth of choice? There are so many terrific synths out there! My focus is on samples, and Falcon is amazing for that.


----------



## Tralen (Dec 9, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> What's your synth of choice? There are so many terrific synths out there! My focus is on samples, and Falcon is amazing for that.


I'm not very synth knowledgeable. I usually use old analogue style synths like Diva, and I'm considering getting the Repros, but that is mostly because that is all that I understand.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 9, 2021)

New patch, with samples from a Francis Ford Coppola press conference (a public press conference, hence public domain, I believe). There are four vocal samples, each on a velocity level.

The drums on the demo are from Unruly Drums by Karoryfer.


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 9, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> New patch, with samples from a Francis Ford Coppola press conference (a public press conference, hence public domain, I believe). There are four vocal samples, each on a velocity level.


Cool! That quote is so familiar to me, it’s almost weird to hear little snippets of it shine through in that marvelous patch of yours. Back in the day I used to have Psyence Fiktion on endless repeat and the theme song especially. Such an eclectic album… Great one Bee!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 9, 2021)

Tralen said:


> I'm not very synth knowledgeable. I usually use old analogue style synths like Diva, and I'm considering getting the Repros, but that is mostly because that is all that I understand.


That's an area I need to work on more. I tried to start learning synthesis just focusing on analogue wave subtractive synthesis, but got distracted by having a synth that could do a lot of other things too. I've still put more work into the sample side of things, but it's not quite there yet.

Diva sounds beautiful. I don't know why it hits my CPU so hard, but it does; but it is worth it. I'd love to get Repro 1 and 5. It has some great sounds and some great commercial presets. (If you were looking to buy it soon, it was on Knobcloud for $105 earlier today.) I also very much want a number of other synths! I should focus on the wonderful things I have already for a bit.

You could spend your whole life making sounds on an analogue emulation, or just playing presets for that matter, and never get bored. I think those kinds of sounds have the most general and appeal and almost a deeper feel to them - something a little primal.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 9, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Cool! That quote is so familiar to me, it’s almost weird to hear little snippets of it shine through in that marvelous patch of yours. Back in the day I used to have Psyence Fiktion on endless repeat and the theme song especially. Such an eclectic album… Great one Bee!


Thank you! Your 'back in the day' is much cooler than mine was! And we are around the same age.


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 9, 2021)

Well I don’t know about that. But just listen to this track. It has Shadow’s signature sound all over it. That beat is gorgeous. Love them breaks. And the vocals.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 9, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Well I don’t know about that. But just listen to this track. It has Shadow’s signature sound all over it. That beat is gorgeous. Love them breaks. And the vocals.



That's a doozy of a drum beat. Have you listened to War Paint at all? I think you might like their drummer.

And yes, the breaks are terrific. Breaks aren't a musical device I'm that familiar with. Which is nice, because then I enjoy them more when I hear them.


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 9, 2021)

Imma make a breaks playlist for ya.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 9, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Imma make a breaks playlist for ya.


I shall learn if you will teach!


----------



## Tralen (Dec 9, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> That's an area I need to work on more. I tried to start learning synthesis just focusing on analogue wave subtractive synthesis, but got distracted by having a synth that could do a lot of other things too. I've still put more work into the sample side of things, but it's not quite there yet.
> 
> Diva sounds beautiful. I don't know why it hits my CPU so hard, but it does; but it is worth it. I'd love to get Repro 1 and 5. It has some great sounds and some great commercial presets. (If you were looking to buy it soon, it was on Knobcloud for $105 earlier today.) I also very much want a number of other synths! I should focus on the wonderful things I have already for a bit.
> 
> You could spend your whole life making sounds on an analogue emulation, or just playing presets for that matter, and never get bored. I think those kinds of sounds have the most general and appeal and almost a deeper feel to them - something a little primal.


Well, in my case, there is also a great degree of ignorance that pushes me to use analogue-style synths. I guess in my mind that is what a synth sounds like. But then, I find threads like this that showcase amazing sounds that I didn't think were even possible.

So, instead of staying in my comfort zone and getting the Repros, I should probably be brave and study other types of synths.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 9, 2021)

Tralen said:


> Well, in my case, there is also a great degree of ignorance that pushes me to use analogue-style synths. I guess in my mind that is what a synth sounds like. But then, I find threads like this that showcase amazing sounds that I didn't think were even possible.
> 
> So, instead of staying in my comfort zone and getting the Repros, I should probably be brave and study other types of synths.


Sounds like an excellent idea! 

There are a few good sales on at the moment, but the thing to do - for those that offer it - is to demo a few different kinds and see what captures your imagination.


----------



## R. Naroth (Dec 10, 2021)

Last week, working on a short film project, I played around with Falcon. I should say, I really love how Falcon lets you shape sound with samples. This is going to be my workhorse for anything with samples. Here is a simple patch custom made for the film. I used Pianoteq to create the sample.

Edit: Removing the patch since it is risky to use a Pianoteq sample..


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 10, 2021)

R. Naroth said:


> Last week, working on a short film project, I played around with Falcon. I should say, I really love how Falcon lets you shape sound with samples. This is going to be my workhorse for anything with samples. Here is a simple patch custom made for the film. I used Pianoteq to create the sample.


That's fantastic! I'm so glad you are getting such great results. 

Do check the Eula for Pianoteq, though. Some specialist physical modeling synths are limited the way samples are. So, you may not be able to share a sample of even a patch you designed. (This is true of Swam and Expressive E's strings, though neither has the creative powers of Pianoteq.)


----------



## R. Naroth (Dec 10, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> That's fantastic! I'm so glad you are getting such great results.
> 
> Do check the Eula for Pianoteq, though. Some specialist physical modeling synths are limited the way samples are. So, you may not be able to share a sample of even a patch you designed. (This is true of Swam and Expressive E's strings, though neither has the creative powers of Pianoteq.)


Thanks @Bee_Abney. From a quick search on KVR, looks like it is a risk. I have removed the patch. :-(


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 10, 2021)

R. Naroth said:


> Thanks @Bee_Abney. From a quick search on KVR, looks like it is a risk. I have removed the patch. :-(


At least I got to hear how good it sounded! In particular, it was very much a sound that can be used scoring. It's beautiful, evocative, all that good stuff; but it doesn't scream 'Look at me! Ain't I stunning!' either.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Feb 4, 2022)

Since this seems to have become Falcon February, here's a little multi using CC0 samples. The choir has keyswitching for different vowels. The synth samples play at higher velocities.


----------



## estevancarlos (Feb 10, 2022)

Here's a video demo of a recent patch. Sampled my humble upright piano. Created modest algorithmic playback of field recordings. A prototype.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Feb 10, 2022)

estevancarlos said:


> Here's a video demo of a recent patch. Sampled my humble upright piano. Created modest algorithmic playback of field recordings. A prototype.



It's almost pad-like, but with so much organic life to it. And the surrounding foley sounds! Great stuff!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Aug 30, 2022)

These patchs and multi use the Public Domain Cello section samples that Versillian Studios links to at Github. The Multi has key switching between the two patches - sustain C-2 and Tremolo C#-2. You could move those of course.

I have a vintage amp and two styles of delay (chorus and more obvious stereo delay) and an Expression (gain) knob - all of these can be turned on or off, and the return of the delays can be adjusted (louder or quieter relative to the main sound). For me that last was mapped to the Mod Wheel. That may not come through at your end.

For some reason I had trouble (as I have before) keeping the image in the Info window. But I've included the sample I used (from Pixabay, CC0).

As ever, with samples I can't just attach them here, so I have used Google Drive. You do not have to have a Google account to download from this link.



This is an indication of what it sounds like.


----------



## oeholmen (Oct 26, 2022)

estevancarlos said:


> Here's a video demo of a recent patch. Sampled my humble upright piano. Created modest algorithmic playback of field recordings. A prototype.



This is very nice! Perfect for ambient tracks


----------



## oeholmen (Oct 26, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Nunecho.


This patch is totally awesome! I'm playing it now with my generative sequencer. And it is perfect for Halloween


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 26, 2022)

oeholmen said:


> This patch is totally awesome! I'm playing it now with my generative sequencer. And it is perfect for Halloween


I'm glad you like it - and that it's been resurrected for Halloween!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Sunday at 6:27 AM)

Note, you do not need a Google account to download from the link to my Google Drive. As far as I can tell, my computer and the files are all free of viruses or any corruption; but you download and use these at your own risk.

Here are five multis for Falcon 2.8. Together they comprise a sampling of a Wurlitzer 216 Theater Organ. The samples are available for free use without named restrictions, and so I have treated them as public domain. Full details are included in the download; at any rate, if you go to the link provided in the download, you could download them yourself, make your own instruments, and use them howsoever you wish. So, if you have Falcon, you might as well use my multis as a starting point.

Basically, select Programs in the Multis as if you were selecting those instrument groups using the organ switches. Use the modwheel for tremolo (that functionality doesn't always come through, so you may need to set that up yourself).

I might consider making a Kontakt version if there is demand; but Falcon multis work better for how I wanted to set this up myself. Particularly as I could convert the sound font bank into multiple SFZ instruments which I could then load as Programs into Falcon.


----------

